# Can I dampen her bedding?



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

If you buy the pelleted pine bedding, the way many people set-up the stalls with it is soaking it and expanding the pellets to increase the bedding depth and create a nice base - maybe that would be less dusty?

I think if you commonly clean the stalls, misting down the bedding wouldn't hurt, but moisture + bedding = musty, moldiness


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Certainly wouldn't hurt to try it for a bit. If it's going to make it gross, I'm sure you'll be able to tell after a little test run.


----------

